# radiator fan wiring diagram



## tmroper1331 (Dec 5, 2008)

What are the functions of the four wires
Red - Brown - red/white - red/black????????????????????????


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: radiator fan wiring diagram (tmroper1331)*

Red / white = comes from the Coolant Fan Control module
Red / black = comes from the Coolant Fan Control module (wire connection, in coolant fan wiring harness)
Brown = ground (always!)
Red = 12v [confirm with test light or multimeter]
Hey, *tmroper1331*, ...just like we noted in your other thread, you have the wrong fan assembly.
There's a significant difference between the 1-speed and 2-speed fan assemblies.
You need the 2-speed assembly... someone sold you the WRONG part.
- Erik


----------



## brandonsaget (9 mo ago)

I need a fan wiring diagram for mk4


----------

